# Where can I squat in South Florida? Anyone want to squat with me?



## Danielq (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm a college student who wants to take a break. Where's a good guide about how to do this in Florida and where can I find people to join?


----------



## todd (Apr 12, 2017)

search the forums for info on "taking a break"
and theres plenty of people here from florida


----------



## Danielq (Apr 12, 2017)

todd said:


> search the forums for info on "taking a break"
> and theres plenty of people here from florida


I didn't find anything relevant by searching.


----------



## Irate Pirate (Apr 12, 2017)

Danielq said:


> I'm a college student who wants to take a break. Where's a good guide about how to do this in Florida and where can I find people to join?



I don't live there currently but I lived in Florida for years. North and South. Where are you looking to go?


----------



## Irate Pirate (Apr 12, 2017)

@Danielq 
Never mind, I read your other post:



Danielq said:


> I'm thinking of pausing school for a few years to be squatter/anarchist/whatever. You can call me lazy but I don't want to work. I kind of like learning about programming but don't know what to make. Actually, if I manage to live money-free with electricity and wifi, I think I'd spend my time learning to code. I'm going to look for a place to recruit squatters for South Florida.





I'm just going to assume this isn't a joke.
If I were you, I'd just get some camping gear and go kick it on the beach/in the woods in the keys or something. Other than that you gotta meet people irl and (usually, probably) get to know them a bit before y'all move in/squat together. That said, nothing's stopping you from doing it yourself. So you know though 99% of the people I knew who were squatting in Miami were eventually kicked out of their places. Besides one house that was in an "undesirable" neighborhood on a street with three or four other abandoned houses everyone else got kicked out within six to eight moths to maybe a year at most. Some of them lost their belongings when that happened. Which sucks.

Actually, if i were you I'd stay the fuck in school and learn to code there or whatever computer shit they offer and maybe go on weekend camping trips or something. Wifi & electricity aren't free. Even if you squat. Unless you're an electrician & know how to steal electricity or squatting next door to a starbucks or in a mcdonalds dumpster and can use their wifi you're gonna have to pay for it. If your family is paying for your college then stay there. If you're paying for it and don't like your classes, change them. Again though nothing's stopping you from doing it yourself and if you want to meet punks go to shows at Churchill's (you'll see the kind of neighborhood people in Miami squat in while you're there too).


----------



## vonspook187 (Apr 14, 2017)

I completely agree with irate pirate stay in school dude. Also, if you inhabit an abandoned house for a prolonged period of time eventually the cops will kick you out. If you don't have warrants, or a dog they could "mistakenly" shoot, and are able to talk to people to get yourself out of situations then go for it. Who knows how long that's going to last. Check out biscayne and 66th behind legions park. Either way get yourself a tent that's a must. Wherever you find a shady spot set up. Best of luck hope you find your squatter crew


----------



## Irate Pirate (Apr 18, 2017)

vonspook187 said:


> I completely agree with irate pirate stay in school dude. Also, if you inhabit an abandoned house for a prolonged period of time eventually the cops will kick you out. If you don't have warrants, or a dog they could "mistakenly" shoot, and are able to talk to people to get yourself out of situations then go for it. Who knows how long that's going to last. Check out biscayne and 66th behind legions park. Either way get yourself a tent that's a must. Wherever you find a shady spot set up. Best of luck hope you find your squatter crew



A tent (and a tarp) is the way to go in Florida, imo. If you don't have a truck or van that is. Once you go about fifteen feet into pretty much any patch of woods nobody's gonna see you/your tent because it's literally a jungle (pro tip: Walk while holding a fairly long stick in front of you so you don't get a banana spider to the grill while entering woods without a path). Florida gets a bad reputation and some of that is deserved but a lot of it isn't. Because of that reputation though there are a ton of places hardly anybody knows about or goes to all over the state that are awesome and beautiful. I haven't lived there in a while so I don't know what's up with Biscayne & 66th but I would recommend to anybody going to Miami/South Florida that they check out Virginia Key. It's one of my favorite places ever. It's a rad ass place for people like "us". Jimbo's is apparently gone (RIP Jimbo/Jimbo's. I recommend reading what you can online about him & his "bar") but Virginia Key is definitely still there and I imagine it's still probably pretty easy to "camp" around there. Check out the old stadium while you're there too. Just be careful. It might have security nowadays.


----------



## DrewSTNY (Apr 18, 2017)

Irate Pirate said:


> it's literally a jungle (pro tip: Walk while holding a fairly long stick in front of you so you don't get a banana spider to the grill while entering woods without a path).



*shivers*

I hate them damn things, and the wolf spiders too. Went for a romp through a friend's backyard on his dirt bike and got covered with those nasty bastards. Totally freaked out and I don't really mind spiders.


----------



## Irate Pirate (Apr 18, 2017)

DrewSTNY said:


> *shivers*
> 
> I hate them damn things, and the wolf spiders too. Went for a romp through a friend's backyard on his dirt bike and got covered with those nasty bastards. Totally freaked out and I don't really mind spiders.



Gross! I can't stand those creepy little alien bastards (spiders). I developed my "walking with a three foot stick" move REAL fast when I first moved to Florida. I remember too riding my bike down a fairly wide street at night and still getting hit in the face with webs and being all, "WHAT THE FUCK?! How big are their webs!?" That's when my friend told me about how they go "fishing". Again, gross.


----------



## ironman (Apr 18, 2017)

Tent tarp that right 
I did three months In South Florida no problem enjoyed it


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Apr 19, 2017)

Florida has tons of foreclosed properties.

Go on zillow.com and search for foreclosures on the map feature.

Find one and scope it out.

Go to home depot and buy new knobs and locks.

Break in to the building but repair any signs of forcible entry and replace the locks.

Congrats you just took over a building!


----------

